# Property Management Software for the Canadian Landlord



## BrooDogg (May 12, 2015)

I just bought my fourth investment property and now have a total of 23 student units. Until now, I have been using excel spreadsheets to manage the income but it's only going to get more and more complicated as I get more properties. I know there are a few veteran landlords who frequent this site and was hoping to get a suggestion or two for some good software to manage these properties (and potentially more in the future). A lot of what I have seen available seems to be geared towards the bigger players rather than small time landlords like myself.

Ideally I'd like something cloud-based, but am open to anything that is relatively inexpensive and does the job. 

I tried a 15 day free trial of Buildium.com but found it confusing.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

I would suggest you learn to use excel better. Why would it get more complicated after 23 units? It you have it sorted for one unit, and then 23 (each on its own worksheet), then you can easily summarize the whole lot in a single file. What gets tougher on unit 24?


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

I still use Excel, it is just heavily modified. I love Excel


----------



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

I agree with the others. Excel is the way to go. Its the most user friendly and cost efficient. 
What would other pay-based programs offer that you cannot get from Excel?


----------



## Quotealex (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm using http://www.landlordmax.com/ which not bad. Pretty much the only software I found that is kind of easy to use and which doesn't charge by the number of units you own.


----------



## Letran (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm using tenantCloud


----------

